
Iphone SE already flop in india - Rockerczy
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/iPhone-SE-first-day-demand-weakest-for-Apple-phones/articleshow/51752289.cms
======
spo81rty
Smart phones are all a commodity now. There are amazing Android and Windows
phones available for $150-200. Some even much cheaper than that.

If someone is going to spend $400 for a iPhone SE, spending $200+ more for an
iPhone 6 isn't much difference to those buyers. Price obviously doesn't matter
to them.

~~~
stephenr
That's ridiculous.

$400 to $600+ is at minimum a 50% increase in price.

You're also ignoring that many people want the smaller form factor.

Also, frankly you're dismissing the reality of how people actually interact
with devices. My mother in law wouldn't consider buying a new iPhone at the
existing price points that have been available. When I upgraded to a 5S, (so
~2 1/2 years ago) she started using my old iPhone 4. After a while, she bought
a hugely over-sized Android phone, thinking that the experience would be
largely the same (e.g. a smartphone, compared to the feature phones she'd used
before).

She used it for maybe a month, and then went _back_ to the iPhone 4 in spite
of it being older and slower, with a much smaller screen. She used it until
the end of last year when she upgraded to my wife's 5S.

She is not technical at all. She has pretty basic needs - a browser, calls,
the Line app. She has tried the "Android experience" and is adamant that she
doesn't want to try it again, the experience was so abysmal, even compared to
2 generation old iPhone.

I am confident it would be easier to convince her to spend the ~$400 on an
iPhone SE than it would be to convince her to try Android again, even at 1/2
or 1/3 the price.

